# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Re-ocurring dream - picking flowers & metal machine.. alien craft

## Zelda

Hi there,

When I was about 7 years old I used to have a re-ocurring dream that started 
with me picking flowers from a meadow on a sunny day then all of sudden I would get 
this feeling of 'being called up' to do something and then next minute there would be this big machine (craft / pod) looked very dark & oily- black metal and I had to get in it but then the dream would end. From the moment of the 'being called up' feeling, it was like i was being communicated with and given instruction through telepathy. 
 The strange thing is, When I was about 15yrs old I was having dinner with my family and discovered that my sister (who is 6 years older than me) had also had the same re-ocurring dream when she was a child! We both described the same thing!!

I have found another person out there on the web who has also described 
key features of the dream that match so thought I'd post this in search 
of more people who have had possibly the same re-ocurring dream  :wink2:

----------


## Zelda

'bumping' for anyone out there
 with similar dream

----------


## Zelda

Still searching for someone that may have had a similar dream  :smiley:

----------


## 010101

Hello Zelda, hope you still log in. Yesterday I came across this post looking for info about a recurring dream I have similar to yours. My dream consists of me as a girl (about 5yrs old) in a deserted field. A kid is on a bench and gives me a daisy, suddenly a machine appears, the kid is gone and the daisy is inside the machine and is destroyed... Interesting to find this post. Have u found out anything else about ur dream? I've been thinking it could come from a movie I might have seen as a child or something similar... Anyway if u see my post tell me what u think.. Maybe we r over analyzing it  :wink2:

----------


## 010101

What also stood out to me is the similar contrast in our dreams... It starts off as a nice sunny day for me and then theres a dark big machine... Basically the most important elemrnts in my dream are the sunny day, the daisy and the machine.

----------


## Zelda

Hi there, thanks for your reply! Yes, it does seem to have similar elements to your dream. Maybe we are over analizing or as you say maybe clips from a film that are child minds have stored. I have been trying to make further investigations about it and found myself going down the possible alien & astro-being route. Someone I spoke to advise me to read a book by Barbara Bartholic, the book contains reference to the recurring dream of a silver sphere. I haven't had chance to read it yet. Do you remember any other parts of your recurring dream? When your picking the Daisies, is it like all of a sudden the craft is there..like you hadn't noticed it before? Are you drawn to go into the craft?

----------


## 010101

Its quite odd actually, suddenly after the kid gives me the flower she disappears.. Instantly I am inside the machine (which appeared right next to where we were standing) and the daisy is taken away... Another thing I remember is that I was in distress because I felt the daisy being destroyed was the girl... I didnt feel 'called' to the machine, i just appeared there instantly

----------


## 010101

The machine did seem to be alien-like or evil... What did u find out?

----------


## melanieb

**Thread moved to Recurring Dreams section.

----------


## Bonteburg

Hey all, I'd like to give this one a bump by way of saying hello...

This is freaky! I've been having that dream as has my sister. i'm in Germany btw so this is not limited to anglophone countries. I've already managed to find a couple of German forum threads that also deal with slightly different versions of the dream – it's definitely worth researching in more depth imo. 

Maybe it's something biochemical playing up in a similar way in the brains of many people, creating similar hallucinations during a high fever. There could also be symbolism at play here. Most experiencers seem to have been about 5 years when having that dream *– a  time when the more unpleasant facts of existence start to get superimposed on the cute little daisies of early childhood (so to speak...). 

Also, we can't rule out cultural phenomena – certain images finding their way into the dreams of a large number of children being around 5 years old at about the same time. My sister and i were born in 1975 and 1978 respectively, putting our weird dream at about the time everyone on the news was talking about thermonuclear warheads destroying mankind. Just throwing this out here because it's one theory I've come up with.

Marco  :smiley:

----------


## Wavru

I (and few* people) had this dream too... I think it was "astral dream" 

*
1 cousin
1 friend
1 person met in internet
1 person met in internet and his sister

----------

